# Robby has passed away.



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

I regret to say that I had to put my beloved boy Robby to sleep yesterday. He was 18 years, 2 months and 21 days old. My heart is broken. He was all I had. The reason I got up in the morning. I'll never get over his death. He was so much a part of my life. He was my baby. I used to post regularly here until I needlessly got upset about what I thought was an inappropriate post. I apologize. Everyone here was always so nice. It was me who was out of line on what I thought was a political issue. Thank you all for everything. Greg


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m so very sorry you’ve lost Robby! I know how hard this is for us, yet Robby is running and playing, and will wait patiently at the Bridge until you’re together again!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I, too, feel saddened by the loss of your precious baby boy, Robby. It was evident how very much you cared for him. He had a really, really good life w/all of your care. It will take a long time just to accept that he is no longer w/you & of course he will not be forgotten. They take up too much room in our hearts so that when they leave us, it is a huge, empty space. I have over my almost 74 years lost so many that I understand your grief.
Thank you for coming back to let us know. Truth be told I have wondered about Robby as I knew he was not doing so well. We totally grieve w/you. Run free little Robby, you are in God's good hands!
PS: Greg, I hope you will check in now & then & let us know how you are doing!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Greg, I am so sorry to hear about Robby. I have often thought about him and my heart is breaking for you. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Greg, I am so saddened by your loss. Riley sounds like he was an amazing companion for you and truly very special. 18 years is a long time - I'm sure he was there to share many happy times with you and also there to cuddle up to you and comfort you durning the not so happy times - I can only imagine the huge vacancy you are experiencing. Here at SM we are grieving with you. Please feel free to share any fond memories that come to mind about Riley or just to reach out to us when you need a hug. Know we are here for you! :heart:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

My sincerest apologies - I know your precious pups name was Robby and not Riley. Can I blame this on a senior moment? Forgive me! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

Abella's Mommy said:


> My sincerest apologies - I know your precious pups name was Robby and not Riley. Can I blame this on a senior moment? Forgive me! :smilie_tischkante:


No need to apologize. I see Riley is another pup who's going to have surgery. Thank you all for your kind words. I'm simply heartbroken. I can't eat. I can't sleep. I've had to put other dogs to sleep in the past but I was much younger then and bounced back pretty quickly. Robby was my soulmate. I guess I'm just getting old. I sure feel old now. Like the life was sucked right out of me. I wish all your babies a long and happy life. Maltese are indeed a special breed.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Greg, my heart is breaking for you. You are so right when you say Maltese are a special breed. I wish I had words to comfort you but there are none. Maggie is going to be 14 July 3rd and I know that at that age anything can happen. I pray that she will be with me for a few more years but there are no guarantees. Prayers that your good memories will help you heal over time. Please check in with us when you can and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very sorry for you loss.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying for you during this very sad time and may all of those memories of your precious Robby be a comfort to you during this difficult time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

lonewolf said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I'm simply heartbroken. I can't eat. I can't sleep. I've had to put other dogs to sleep in the past but I was much younger then and bounced back pretty quickly. Robby was my soulmate. I guess I'm just getting old. I sure feel old now. Like the life was sucked right out of me. I wish all your babies a long and happy life. Maltese are indeed a special breed.



I understand how you must feel, and my heart is breaking for you. My Tessa is truly my soulmate and she is almost 12 so I don't even want to think about what that will be like. 

Know that your Spoiled Maltese family is here for you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Robby. I totally understand how ill you feel as I lost my sweet Siisy on April 5th. She was my heart dog and I miss her so much. And now my Riley is sick and having surgery next Friday. The pain and emotional stress is very real. You gave Robby a great life and have many sweet memories to keep in your heart. Blessings to you.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

sherry said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Robby. I totally understand how ill you feel as I lost my sweet Siisy on April 5th. She was my heart dog and I miss her so much. And now my Riley is sick and having surgery next Friday. The pain and emotional stress is very real. You gave Robby a great life and have many sweet memories to keep in your heart. Blessings to you.


I'm terribly sorry to hear of Sissy's passing. I will keep Riley in my prayers. Blessings to you as well.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

18 years!! What a magnificently long life. I know your heart is breaking but try to take some comfort in all those many years of loving memories. I am so sorry you are bearing this loss,I know that there is a hole in your heart that will never really heal.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Please try to remember the 18 years of love he gave you. Take your time. I hope that you will find comfort. We are all here for you. Come back and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Wish I had words to ease your pain, but I don't.

When I lost my heart dog 4 years ago, I was beside myself. Lost other dogs, but that loss left me broken. Swore I'd never get another dog because I couldn't deal with the grief. 

Two years later, I did get another pup. Glad I did. I love him dearly, but I will always shed a tear over the loss of my heart dog. 

Gentle hugs,

Lainie


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

edelweiss said:


> I, too, feel saddened by the loss of your precious baby boy, Robby. It was evident how very much you cared for him. He had a really, really good life w/all of your care. It will take a long time just to accept that he is no longer w/you & of course he will not be forgotten. They take up too much room in our hearts so that when they leave us, it is a huge, empty space. I have over my almost 74 years lost so many that I understand your grief.
> Thank you for coming back to let us know. Truth be told I have wondered about Robby as I knew he was not doing so well. We totally grieve w/you. Run free little Robby, you are in God's good hands!
> PS: Greg, I hope you will check in now & then & let us know how you are doing!


I could not have said it better. God be with you and give you courage, and if you allow it, we would like to be a shoulder for you to lean upon as you heal. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

Thank you all for your many condolences. I know he lived a very long and wonderful life. Hopefully someday I can only remember only the great times we shared. But the hole in my heart will remain no matter how long I live. Thank you all for your understanding.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Greg - I'm so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could for Robby and knew he had problems but still provided him with a very loved life. He couldn't have asked for more. And 18+ if an amazing span of time, but never enough. And I know this is extra hard on you because of losing your mom years ago and then losing Robby who lived with her. It's all bound up in your heart. I hope that you will heal and also hope you'll open your home and heart to another dog at some point. I do rescue now for AMAR and I've seen parents so bereft at their beloved Maltese's passing and see the joy that their new adopted dogs have brought to their lives again. The new dog never replaces the old but makes living so much better. :grouphug:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry about your sweet Robbie:wub:, I sympathize with the pain you must be feeling. I am also feeling very,very sad for you. The worst thing about loving these precious little angels is having to let them go one day. I'm thankful you had Robbie for so many years that you and your Mom did.{And I hope myself to be so lucky regarding my own Baby's:wub: longevity.} However I realize no matter how long we have these little angels with us it is never...ever... long enough. My own heart still aches for my fur daughter Kar:wub:, who has been gone these many long years already, nearly 20. How does that saying go? -- 'to love and have lost is better than never having loved at all'. I think that's how the saying goes and I live by that one. Robbie had a blessed life, many fur babies are not so fortunate. :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry, it's a pain that only a true fluff parent can understand.
It's hard to let them go,especially if they have a good day,then a bad day then more good days..
We want them to pass in their sleep, we don't want to take that ride to the vet and home home with empty arms and a huge hole in our hearts.

18 wonderful years..it's still not long enough for our hearts.
I hope you can ,when you're ready to have another fluff in your life..
They don't replace the ones in heaven,but they can help us go on, to have a reason to get up in the morning.
I do think they look down from heaven to watch over us and don't want us to be alone..otherwise , why would they fight to stay with us so long?

We're here for you..

Hugs ♥


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news about Robby.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Greg I have been away for a couple weeks, I just saw your thread, I am so sorry, I understand exactly how you are grieving, there just isn't words to explain the deep hurt and pain. But I am here to tell you the sunshine will come once again. I believe God cry's when we do, he hurts when he sees his children grieve. He promises he won't give us more than we can handle, Greg you will smile along with a tear at the years you had with precious Robby, there is nothing more special then memories, hold them close to your heart there a gift from God
I think there is a place like Heaven's Rainbow Bridge and I am pretty sure my Matilda was there to welcome Robby home, they are free from pain, free to run, free to experience things our minds can't comprehend 
Greg I'm sending you a hug:wub:


----------



## maltesebouncr (May 31, 2019)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg please accept my sincere sympathy for the loss of your beloved Robby. 
Yes, Maltese are indeed a special breed. After loosing my Dixie I read that the deeper you love the more painful your grief. That made sense to me. 
Spoiled Maltese is a great place to come to share your grief as everyone here understands and wants to help. 
Robby is watching you and waiting for you at the Bridge. Rest In Peace sweetheart.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind words and understanding. I know Robby lived a long and wonderful life. It does upset me that I am taking his passing far harder and with much more grief than the passing of my mother and father, friends or any other dogs that I have owned. I guess this has much to do with my age. I'm almost 60, never had children, so Robby was my baby. I am going back to work soon and since I live alone, getting another dog is not really an option. Leaving a new dog home alone for hours on end would be cruel in my opinion. Hopefully, once I retire, I can adopt an older dog who needs me as much as I need them. My biggest fear is not outliving a new pet. Or dying and having no-one to care for them. I have always had a dog in my life since I was old enough to remember. A lot of fur babies waiting for me at the bridge. I'm not sure what to do. But I thank you all for your kindness and understanding. God bless you all. And Your fluff babies too! I hope they all live long lives as Robby did.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Just now being able to access SM........


R...........Regretting couldn't send condolences sooner:smcry:

O...........Oh, how we love our babies:heart:

B...........Blessing was yours for 18 years, that was wonderful:two thumbs up:

B...........But memories will replace the sorrow, in time:yes:

Y............yes, he was a handsome boy:rochard:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your baby had a long life and was very much loved.


----------

